# BIOS not supported by AFU



## spencer22l (Jun 19, 2009)

*-*

-


----------



## gwb56 (Jun 19, 2009)

spencer, While updating BIOS, did Windows make a backup? If it did it would be located in the root directory of your C: drive, otherwise go to the website of the mfg and re-download it. Also, u need the exact mainboard model? What is current version onboard?..http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&root=252 Here is a 4/08 ver.(BIOS) ...http://www.dvhardware.net/software/13934  Hope this helps a little or points u in the right direction. Good luck


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 19, 2009)

-


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 20, 2009)

-


----------



## gwb56 (Jun 20, 2009)

Spencer, I am so sorry for not checking back sooner. As I'm puzzled at what the cause is for losing your internet connection I put a search on & here is what I came up with http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6122_102-0.html?threadID=168443 As you can see this person didn't find a fix after following these steps, but may prove useful for you. I haven't found anything other than the above link to address your particular problem. Though I believe it is now centering on modem troubleshooting, I do not want to steer you in the wrong way. Also, of value is other forums. Of such is http://www.howtogeek.com/  Also, as you have keep checking back here and someone from the forum team will swing by and help. I will research some more on this. Good luck and best regards


----------



## Wile E (Jun 20, 2009)

spencer22l said:


> I figured out how to do it using ES version of Afudos and a different command line.
> I always did Afudos /ip5k1201.rom but I found that I could try Afudos /ip5k1201.rom /pbnc /n
> The 2nd one worked!
> 
> ...


Now that you have it flashed back, the flashing tools will recognize it properly, so just download an official BIOS for your board, and reflash. 

If that doesn't fix it, try redownloading the official lan drivers for your board.

It sounds like some sort of corruption issue. whether it's windows or the BIOS, is yet to be seen.


----------



## gwb56 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hate to double post, but have an idea. Spencer are both your computers running Vista? The reason being the account names need to be identical on both computers as well as enabling the net bios name over tcpip on both . Have you tried disabling all firewalls or any security the would prohibit connecting? Also, you could go into safe mode with networking and try to connect. This will eliminate software being the cause. I am assuming you have already went thru the processes of ip resetting and pinging. On the Vista machine go to the Control Panel>Network and Sharing Center. Under the section ‘Sharing and Discovery,  make sure the Network discovery is enabled.
Please post back as to your progress. Regards...gwb56


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 20, 2009)

-


----------



## gwb56 (Jun 21, 2009)

spencer221, Yes these things do need to be done on the computer that doesn't have any connection, which is Vista. Please, turn off  both computers and reset everything. To make sure you are assigned an IP address, go into RUN, type cmd, then Okay and in the CP type in ipconfig/all  to see if you do have an IP address. If you have an IP address asigned, then go here and follow these instructions http://tinyurl.com/5ntpco  If your still having no connection, go into Control Panel, Network Connections, Properties, click on Internet Protocal {TCP/IP} to highlight, Properties and finally tick Obtain an IP address automatically. Restart and see if you can connect. Please, post back if you're still having problems. Regards...gwb56 


type  to see if you have a IP address, if not shut down all computers and reset ADSL modem and router.


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 21, 2009)

-


----------



## gwb56 (Jun 21, 2009)

Spencer23, Good to hear that you are up and running again. I did consider this to be a possibility, but wanted to cancel all else out before you had to actually go spend some money. Here is the site for your card's drivers...http://tinyurl.com/nd9wpk   My best regards, gwb56


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 21, 2009)

-


----------



## gwb56 (Jun 22, 2009)

You are welcome, spencer. By OC and after looking at your specs I think you want to overclock your system. I'm sorry, but I am lacking knowledge in this area. At the bottom of this page in Forum Jump, there is an area listed as Overclocking and Cooling. This is where you would want to post your question and to get the proper help that you need. I did notice in your specs your PSU (Power Supply Unit) and I am slightly concerned of this, though you may be okay. Please refer to this tool http://tinyurl.com/PSU-Calculator It will give you an estimate on how much wattage is required for your system. Always good to go a little above what the tool lists for you. You should post in the Hardware section of the forum to get information on your PSU.Best regards...gwb56


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 22, 2009)

-


----------

